# Frozen Rodent Prices !



## Darijo (Aug 2, 2017)

Just went into my local Pet Barn and nearly fell over at the frozen rodent prices ! Wanted $28 for 3 small rats ($9.30 each!). I have been purchasing from them for the last few years due to convenience and proximity to home but this has lead me to investigate cheaper alternatives. 

Saw that Rodent Farm website prices are at least 65% cheaper ! Can buy a bulk pack of 16 small rats for $52 works out at $3.25 each with freight free for orders over $300 (<$300 they charge $25 freight).

They have a minimum order of 2kg of rodents and or quails.

I only have one snake so a little hard to reach the minimum order.


----------



## Yellowtail (Aug 2, 2017)

Cammo's at Pendle Hill probably have the cheapest frozen rodents in Sydney (half the price of pet shops) where you can just walk in an buy a few and the quality is good, his cousin breeds them at Goulburn and he gets a fresh lot every Tuesday.


----------



## Darijo (Aug 2, 2017)

Just checked out Cammos reptile's prices very good indeed ! I think I'll just get some from them for the small quantity I require. 

thanks Yellowtail


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 2, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Cammo's at Pendle Hill probably have the cheapest frozen rodents in Sydney (half the price of pet shops) where you can just walk in an buy a few and the quality is good, his cousin breeds them at Goulburn and he gets a fresh lot every Tuesday.


Do you use these guys often? I just realised I'm like 5 minutes away from their shop.

But I'm also a strong believer in "you pay for what u get"

However I also am tired of spending 35$ on a 3pk of medium rats and not a fan of driving to Richmond for a little cheaper but same product


----------



## Yellowtail (Aug 2, 2017)

Andrew's cousin breeds them and supplies a lot of big users, they are sealed in trays like supermarket meat and delivered frozen to Pendle Hill every Tues and most are sold over the weekend so they are not lying around in freezers for months. I only get a few from there when I'm short but never had a problem, they are clean and smell good (for dead rats) He has mice too (fuzzies $1) although I only buy them when I run short in hatchy season. I think Andrew sells them cheap like he does with his lizard food to get people in to buy animals and he has little overhead operating from home.


----------



## danyjv (Aug 3, 2017)

Camo's rodents are 100% . I only buy of him. But all ways call him 1st as he sells out very quickly due to super low prices and Quality to match. Last time I was there a bloke spent $1100 and bought every thing he had In both freezers , so I went home with nothing but only had to wait a week before new rodents came in... he is a top bloke to ... worth the visit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 3, 2017)

most of the time you get what you pay for @Bl69aze however petbarn are just a rip off almost double the price and its sometimes the same rat supplier same with kritters krumble 15ea some places 25 at petbarn...ill never use them again. for anyone on the gold coast price wise the best pet store is the burleigh pet centre on kortum drive they also do 10% off rats to members.


----------

